
When to Eat: Fast and Break-Fast - micaeloliveira
https://medium.com/personal-growth/when-to-eat-fast-and-break-fast-7c802645f792
======
DrScump
Cherry-picking studies to fit a premise can steer you in the wrong direction.
The _Adventist Health Studies_ are specific to a population of 7th-Day
Adventists, who are not only vegetarian but have particularly healthful
lifestyle habits overall (and have a strong social-support system). I'm not
sure how strongly that population correlates with the average, overweight
general public.

Generally speaking, though, scheduled fasting as a strategy (limited feeding
hours, alternate day fasting is getting more and more supportive science every
month.

Related reading:

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1550413117...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1550413117305041)

[http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(15)0...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131\(15\)00224-7)

[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)30130-7](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(17\)30130-7)

[http://news.usc.edu/116479/scientifically-designed-
fasting-d...](http://news.usc.edu/116479/scientifically-designed-fasting-diet-
lowers-risks-for-major-diseases/)

------
TailorJones
"The study also noted that the longer you fast (18–24 hours) the more less you
weigh."

Huh.

